#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Digitronco para VOIP E1 Asterisk

## Chephei

Boa tarde pessoal.
Alguem sabe me indicar uma placa E1 para asterisk para converter minha linha da OI em VOIP, me disseram que teria como pegar e passar isso para VOIP usando uma placa E1.

Caso tenha algum consultor na area, estou enteressado no serviço, mas queria saber qual placa comprar para pode adiantar a parte do asterisk.

----------


## fhayashi

Não entendi, vc já recebe em um tronco E1 ou é uma linha analógica comum?

----------


## Bruno

> Boa tarde pessoal.
> Alguem sabe me indicar uma placa E1 para asterisk para converter minha linha da OI em VOIP, me disseram que teria como pegar e passar isso para VOIP usando uma placa E1.
> 
> Caso tenha algum consultor na area, estou enteressado no serviço, mas queria saber qual placa comprar para pode adiantar a parte do asterisk.


cara placa te indico aligera e khomp ambos são show de bola

----------

